# Cute Set of Sisters!



## twocolor (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a fun outdoor session I did for 2 cute sisters.  We found out later that they had shut down that area because bears.  No signs were posted and we just walked on in there like we owned the place!  I wont be going back for a while!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.  Haze overlay added at request of the mom, I always edit in my normal style and save it seperate from the same pic with different edits.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice work, 'though I think you might have gone a trifle overboard on some of the eyes...


----------



## Augphoto (Sep 15, 2011)

The eyes are perfect. What cute little models. Number six really stands out!  Great job.

Hate the haze but that's not your doing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely girls! Nice!


----------



## portermeister (Sep 15, 2011)

I think number 5 is my favorite. I would have cropped the first one differently to not include the bottom of the older girl's shoe.

My daughter has the same romper as the baby!


----------



## Stanza (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice pics! Love it.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree, nice set.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bennielou (Sep 16, 2011)

I love the eyes too.  They just draw you in.


----------



## twocolor (Sep 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nice work, 'though I think you might have gone a trifle overboard on some of the eyes...



Funny you should say that, because of some of the comments on a previous post, these are tamed down quite a bit from that series!  I thought these were perfect!


----------



## twocolor (Sep 16, 2011)

portermeister said:


> I think number 5 is my favorite. I would have cropped the first one differently to not include the bottom of the older girl's shoe.



Thank you!  I agree with #1, I'll have to go in and crop tighter!


----------



## MICHEL_SAYEGH (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow what kind of camera/lens Ur Using ? Do you use Photoshop ? Great WorK !


----------



## Drake (Sep 16, 2011)

Also curious about the body/lens, I just love the DOF. Oh, and the big blue eyes are simply stunning. Great work!


----------



## twocolor (Sep 17, 2011)

MICHEL_SAYEGH said:


> Wow what kind of camera/lens Ur Using ? Do you use Photoshop ? Great WorK !



Thank you!  I shoot with a Pentax K20 and a 50mm prime is my best friend on portrait sessions.  These were taken at around f2.4 to get that fabulous depth of field!


----------



## edddial (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice & lovely shots!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the pictures but the eyes look caffeine-enhanced.
Certainly agree about cropping on the first.


----------



## cannpope (Jan 12, 2012)

#4 is my absolute FAVORITE!  I adore her smile!


----------



## paigew (Jan 12, 2012)

no no no...I love the eyes!! Amazing. What sweet photos of two beautiful girls. Great job. My favorites are 5,2, and 3


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 12, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Nice work, 'though I think you might have gone a trifle overboard on some of the eyes...



I argree and especially in #4

Real nice series though, I really like the subtle tones. They really suit.


----------



## twocolor (Jan 12, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, 'though I think you might have gone a trifle overboard on some of the eyes...
> ...



Kinda my style!   Especially if they already have fantastic eyes to begin with!  Of course I really tame it down in family portraits, or older couples . . . but with kids it really sells!  Thanks for you comments!


----------



## j_mejia17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great set! I love them all especially #4. 
Excellent DOF on all of them


----------



## jake337 (Jan 12, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Love the pictures but the eyes look caffeine-enhanced.Certainly agree about cropping on the first.


Agreed, and welcome back!


----------

